# Stacheldraht



## Precifix (10. Februar 2002)

Hi jungens und mädels,

ich hab n problem, ich soll ne website für nen RTCW Clan machn, und die wolln da stacheldraht drinne haben, aber ich hab null plan von stacheldraht, kann mir da jemand helfen? wie man sowas am besten macht, oder evtl gibbet da auch schon n tut

thx


----------



## Mythos007 (10. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

also ich habe mal ein bischen rumgefuscht und das hier
ist rausgekommen... sieht es eurer Meinung wenigstens
ein bischen aus wie Stacheldraht ???

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## Mythos007 (11. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

Ach quatsch bin ich doof ... habe mir mal Bilder
von Stacheldraht angesehen - der sieht ja ganz
anders aus ... werde (sobald ich wieder zu Hause
bin) einen neuen Stacheldrahtversuch starten ...

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## AciDemon (11. Februar 2002)

im corel-photopaint gibts sonst die orbits (progr. pinselbewegungen)
da hat es eine standardeinstellung "stacheldraht" (soviel ich weiss) und die ist ganz ansehentlich...einfach auswählen und mit dem gewünschten pinsel malen...feddisch...


----------



## Mythos007 (11. Februar 2002)

Chellaz AciDemon,

nee da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinem
Photoshop - schliesslich musste ich dafür
schon genug Kohle berappen, da kann ich jetzt
nicht noch Geld für Corel ausgeben 

Bis dann dann Mythos

N.S.: Seid denn das Ergebnis ist 100 x besser
*zwinker zwinker*


----------



## AciDemon (11. Februar 2002)

ööla mythos!

ja bin grundsätzlich auch ps6 fan...darum rüste ich jetzt auch nicht mehr auf bei corel...

aber im büro haben wir auch noch corel...daher weiss ich das (und halt von früher). aber ich bin im büro der verfechter des ps6


----------



## Precifix (11. Februar 2002)

thx für die hilfe, hehe ichbesorg mir gleich ma corel


----------

